# HAU - 2nd Athens International Conference on Translation and Interpretation



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2008)

Παιδιά καλημέρα,
μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο μια φίλη και με ενημέρωσε για το δεύτερο συνέδριο μετάφρασης της Ελληνοαμερικάνικης Ένωσης. Όπως και πρόπερσι, η εγγραφή είναι ακριβότερη αν γίνει μετά τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, αν και έχουν κάνει αύξηση (οι τιμές συμμετοχής είναι 150€ και 200€ αντίστοιχα, ενώ στο προηγούμενο ήταν 100€ και 150€ αν θυμάμαι καλά).

http://translation.hau.gr/ctran/content/2008/Home.aspx


----------

